# كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

*كى لا ننسى-شاهد عيان من الكشح*

الكشح بعد 6 سنوات 

فى ليله  من الليالى صاخبة المشاعر التى تشعر بها بانه ان لم تفتح الجروح مع احد سوف تجن و يشت عقلك و خصوصا ان الجروح كثيره ينطوى القلب عليها صامتا  
اخبار مصر - اخبار الاقباط - الاحداث المؤسفه متكررة الحدوث للاسف فى هذه الايام 
اجتمعت انا و صديق عزيز جدا و قريب من قلبى نتحدث و نقلب المواضيع و التاريخ و الاحداث منها احداث الاسكندريه - محرم بك و بطمس و غيره و غيره من الالام الكبيره و الايام السوداء التى تمر و مرت منذ قديم الاذل بالكنيسه - خطف - اجبار على الاسلام و غيره و غيره من الموضوعات التى تشعر بعدها بغصه كبيره فى حلقك مع الاحساس بالضعف و المهانه حيث انك ليس لديك ماتفعله بتاتا 
فالبنات تخطف و تجبر على الاسلام و البيوت القبطيه اصبحت مرصد لكل مسلم - ذئب يتحين الفرصه لكى ينقض عليها فى اى وقت - الفاظ بذيئه تقال فى حق المسيحيين و الاقباط كل يوم فى المساجد - فى الزوايا - فى البيوت - فى العمل - فى الشارع - فى كل مكان 
تسائلنا فى جلستنا هذه - {لماذا}؟ - هذه الكلمه المتردده فى كل المناسبات 
ماذنب اقباط العديسات - {لماذا}؟ 
ماذنب اقباط الاسكندريه - {لماذا}؟  
ماذنب اقباط ابو قرقاص - {لماذا}؟  
ماذنب اقباط الكشح - {لماذا}؟ 
قريه صغيره - اصبحت اشهر من العاصمه - دم كثير - اخبار متفرقه 
لاتعلم ماهو الصحيح و ماهو الصادر من شهود العيان و ماهو الذى حدث - كل ماتعلمه انت و اعلمه انا بانها كانت مذبحه 
راح ضحيتها 21 شهيد سالت دماؤهم الذكيه على ارض الكشح كما سالت دماء القديسه دميانه فى البرارى و الرهبان ببرية شيهيت و دماء شعب دم نهور { دمنهور } و دماء شهيد بطمس فادى المطران الذى ضحى بنفسه و سالت دماؤه على الطريق من من ؟
جيش مصر - حامى الاراضى المصريه 
اصبح الان يسيل دماء الاطفال و الشباب و النساء و الشيوخ المسيحيين 
هل تعلم لماذا ؟؟ 
-قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ
عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ
-قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ
لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ
اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ
الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ
-يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ
وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ
-يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُم مِّنَ الْكُفَّارِ
وَلْيَجِدُواْ فِيكُمْ غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ
-فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ
فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ
وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ
وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ 
- اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ
وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ
مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً
لاَّ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ
-  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللّهِ وَقَالَتْ النَّصَارَى
الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُم بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ
يُضَاهِؤُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ
اللّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ

اتريد اثباتات اخرى على مدى الكره الاعمى لدى المسلمين ليس للاقباط فقط بل للعالم كله لانه لايعترف بهذا النبى الكاذب الذى قال عنه الرب يسوع المسيح الذى انا لست مستحقا حتى لذكر اسمه القدوس 
هذا هو الدليل و هذه هى اجابة التساؤل الذى يقفز الى ذهنك كلما ترد اليه الاحداث التى تجرى فى مصر الان و التى حدثت و مازالت فى كل الانحاء
فتح موضوع الكشح و لم ندرى بانفسنا اللا و نحن فى القطار متجهين الى سوهاج و منها الى الكشح 
تساءل الكثيرين عن لماذا قررتم الذهاب و لماذا هذه السرعه و لم يكن لدى اى رد  لا اعلم لماذا - احسسنا اننا يجب ان نكون هناك 
نسال - نتساءل - نعرف - نسمع - نشاهد


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

هناك عدة اسئله كانت تدور فى ذهنى منذ ان فتح ملف الكشح فى سنة 1998 
1- الكاهن الذى تحمل كل هذه الالام مع شعبه - يحتضنه - يشعر بكل جرح و كل طلقه نار اتجهت الى كل ابن من ابناؤه - الشخص الذى ناله الالم فى قرابة دمه و فى قلبه الكبير فى ان واحد - كنت اتسال عن مايدور بداخله - الالم - الغصه - الذكرى فى كل شبر من ارض الكشح العزيزه - ماذا يدور فى راسه الان - بما يشعر - من هو - من هو - من هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- 21 شهيد سالت دماؤهم الذكيه على ارض الكشح - من هم - كيف استشهدوا - هل هم فقط كانوا نتاج الحقد و الكره الاسلامى الاعمى ام يوجد قصص و قصص كثيره لا نعلم عنها اى شئ و هل ماسمعنا عنه حول قصصهم هو فقط الذى حدث ام هناك الكثير و الكثير لا ندرى عنه شئ 
3- الامن - اين - ماذا فعل - ساعد - ام قاوم - استسلم - ام اراد الموت للمسيحيين ؟؟؟؟
4 - مسلمى الكشح ام مسلمى الكشح و البلاد المجاوره 
5- النار - الغضب الالهى - رد الرب يسوع على دماء الشهداء الصارخه 
6 -مسيحى الكشح الان - من - هل هو المتسامح  المستسلم الذى يقول فى كل وقت و فى كل حين ربنا يسامحهم - ام ترك هذا الجرح الكبير تغيير اكبر فى داخله - يتعامل مع المسلم الان بطريقته بكل حذر متوقع منه الغدر فى كل لحظه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
7- من كان بطل احداث 2000 الالفيه الجديده هناك - الفية الدماء و كشف الوجه القبيح هناك و فى كل مكان - وجه الاسلام وحش هذا الزمان - الاكل كل من يقف امامه بكل وحشية و كره - الذى اشعر بكل تاكيد من داخلى ان الله وضع له نهايه قريبه ساراها بعينى - انا غير المستحق 
ركبنا القطار - لا نعلم - نريد ان نعلم - احسسنا بشعور زائر اورشليم بعد صعود المسيح الراغب فى معرفة ماحدث من شهود العيان - الشهود 
بعد اعوام و اعوام سوف تكون ذكرى اليمه ليس لها شهود عاصروها - فشعرنا اننا يجب ان نكون معهم الان - نسمع و نسجل 
و كان 
اخذت الرحله 7 ساعات و صلنا الى سوهاج ليلا لنجد سياره فى انتظارنا للذهاب الى قريه الشهداء و فى الطريق تحدثنا مع السائق - احد ابطال  قرية الشهداء
يوم اتنين يناير سنة 2000 - يوم - ورقه فى نتيجه - صباح و مساء لكل الناس 
اما عندنا فكان بدايه مرحله عمريه جديده - تطور كبير فى داخلنا لم نكن نحسب له و لم نكن نتوقعه 
يوم 1 يناير 2000حدثت مشاده بين تاجر اقمشة و اتنين مسلمين انتهت بتكسير محلات اقباط من المسلمين و لم تكن كثيره و لم يكبر الموضع عن ذلك اللا ان الدم الصعيدى الحامى صعد فى عروق الاهالى و قاموا بالرد على المسلمين و ضربهم و طردهم من البلد حيث انهم كانوا من المناطق المحيطه و ليس من الكشح نفسها - خرج الشيطان مكسور و ماادراك من هو الشيطان  نفث السموم فى وسط القرى المحيطه باخبار كاذبه عن تسميم المياه و قتل المسلمين و اصابتهم فى الكشح و هذا ما لم يحدث اصلا
جاء الامن - كلمه و ليس فعل - الامن - احس المسيحيين بالامان ظانين ان الامن هنا و يالها من خدعه - اجتمع الامن مع المسلمين و قليل من الاقباط و زرع مدير الامن بذرة الشيطان فى هذا الاجتماع - قال لو راح شوية مسيحيين كانوا هيتعلموا الادب و ماكانش جرى اللى جرى  - شعر كل من كان حاضرا من المسلمين انه هذا هو الضوء الاخضر    
و كان يوم 2 يناير 2000 المتاريس على اطراف المدينه تحصر المسيحيين بالداخل تاركه كل من هو عائد من عمله او فى الحقول او يقطن بيوت مجاوره للمسلمين - وحده دون حمايه - بل مباركه كل ما سوف يحدث له
تم تكسير المحلات المسيحيه و الورش و نهب المعدات و البضائع و هنا يوجد تساؤل - كيف تنقل البضائع بالسيارات و الامن و ااسف على كلمة الامن - يشاهد و لا يفعل اى شئ - بل يبارك ما يحدث 
خرج المسلمين بالسلاح - حرين الحركه فى كل المناطق المجاوره يتصيدون العائد من عمله و الزارع فى حقله و الهارب من بيته الذى يسكن بجوارهم و كانت المذبحه


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

صوت النار مثل الحروب لا تستطيع التحدث من صوت الطلقات و الحرائق فى كل مكان الرجال فى البيوت مكتوفى الايدى مثل الخراف لا يستطيعوا الخروج و ترك النساء و لا يستطيعوا التحرك من المتاريس حتى من هم بالمنازل  لم يستطيعوا الحركه دفاعا عن من بالبيت لم يسلموا منهم و هذا ماعرفناه بعدذلك من قصص الشهداء 
كان هذا حديث السائق فى الطريق الى قرية الابطال - قرية الشهداء - قرية الكشح 
لاحت فى الطريق الكثير من المنارات العاليه للاديره و الكنائس تقول ان مصر للمسيح - الشيطان سوف يموت اشر ميته و يطرح فى البحيره المتقده نار مع النبى الكاذب 
وصلنا الى كنيسة الشهداء - كنيسه جديده كبيره جميله بنيت بدم شهداؤنا الابرار 
دخلنا الى القاعه بالدور الارضى و كنت كلى شوق لارى ذلك البطل الذى عاصر كل هذه البركه من 1998 الى 2000 الى الان 
كنت متوقع ان ارى شمشون الجبار او البطل مارجرجس بالحربه بمنظره المهيب الذى يجعل النفس تهتز خوفا 
فى ركن القاعه - على دكه بسيطه - رايته 
جالس كالملاك متشح بالسواد ممتلئ بركه و محبه غريبه - ابونا جبرائيل - الشاهد 
قبلت يده و رميت الحقيبه لا ادرى اين - دخلت بجواره و انا لا اصدق ما انا فيه - هل انا فعلا هنا - فى الكشح مع ابونا جبرائيل - الشاهد على كل هذه البركه - الحضن الكبير - الجرح و الالم و البطوله و الشجاعه و اليد الحانيه التى امتدت الى رافات الابطال تلملمهم بالدموع - يارب يسوع 
ابونا - عايزين نسمع - عايزين نعرف الحكايه من الاول من عام 1998 و الى الان 
ناكل الاول و بعدين نقول كل اللى انتوا عايزينه 
لم اقدر الانتظار - جهزوا لنا العشاء الساعه 12 - عشاء بسيط - كله بركه غريبه - كنا بالقطار و لم ناكل الكثير - لكن رؤيتى لهذا البطل اشبعتنى بكل معانى الكلمه كان يحضر الخبز الى يدى و يطلب منى الاكل و انا لا استطيع ان اقول لا اقدر - يده بركه - لكنى كنت شبعان من رؤيته و اذنى هى التى كانت جائعه - بدا الكلام و نحن ناكل 
1998 
بدايه - لقريه بسيطه كان كل هم مسيحيها ان يحضروا القداس و يتناولوا و يعمدوا اطفالهم و يزرعوا حقولهم فقط لا يريدوا من هذه الدنيا اللا المسيح و يحيون حياة الغربه - منتظرين ان يعودوا الى حضن الاب 
ظانين انهم فى بلد امنه - حكومه - يعنى امن - يعنى امان - هذا ما كانوا يظنونه 
اتنين مقتولين بجوار المدرسه الابتدائى 
حكومه تحضر الى ابونا جبرائيل للتحدث معه 
قالوا لم نجئ لنبيع - جئنا لنشترى - رد انا ليس عندى شئ لابيعه 
قالوا الاتنين مسيحيين و لازم يكون اللى قتلهم مسيحى 
ليس لدى سوى الدهشه المطلقه - صدقونى مش عارف اقول ايه - سكت - لانى كنت اريد ان اعرف فكما قلت - اذنى هى التى كانت جوعانه 
بعدها تم اعتقال 1100 شخص تخيلوا 
كل شارع بالدور - كل بيت بالدور - اهانات - صلب - تعذيب - تعليق فى مراوح السقف -كهربة الاجساد -  ضرب الامهات - منعهم حتى من التقاط اولادهم الرضع من على الارض -ربط الايادى و الاعين - لممممممممممممممممممممماذا ؟
حتى ان الكثير من الرجال اعترفوا بما لم يعرفوه اصلا لمجرد الخلاص من العذاب و حماية النساء من الاغتصاب و المهانه 
اتهم ابن تاجر كبير مسيحى - تصوروا - مسيحى 
ابونا جبرائيل - كان معهم خطوه بخطوه - شاهد اولاده مربوطين و معذبين و سيوف النار فى قلبه تجوز - لم يملك ما يفعله سوى الشكوى الى الله


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

من فمه - ياريتنى كان معايا كاميرا كنت صورت اللى حصل للناس - قاعه كبيره مليانه اقباط - متكتفين و متغميه عنيهم لدرجة ان واحد منهم كان يضع طرف الجلابيه بفمه و يلحس البول الذى على الجلابيه من العطش 
يارب يسوع 
ليه يامسلمين 
لماذا و انتم تعلمون علم اليقين بان كل هؤلاء لم يعرفوا و لم يفعلوا اى جرم يستحقوا عليه ما جرى لهم 
جاء وفد من الصحفيين و الفنانين لكى يقول ان مصر فى امان و ان هناك تضامن و محبة تلف كل الفئات و تربطهم ببعض نفس الرباط الذى كان يربط الشاب الذى كان يستجدى البول من رداؤه و يده خلف ظهره ليسد عطشه 
يارب يسوع 
لم يقدر ابونا جبرائيل على التظاهر و كل هذه السيوف فى قلبه و انفجر مع هذا الوفد و مع مدير الامن 
و كانت الطامه العظمى و انكشف الستار بعدذلك عن مؤامره على عائله بسيطه و شاب مسيحى بسيط اسمه شيبوب 
خرج ابن التاجر الكبير و اتهم شيبوب بالجريمه الاصليه و برروا قتله للشابين المسيحيين بانهم قد اغتصبوا اخته هنيه - يارب يسوع - لم يكتفوا باتهامه زور و لا باضاعة دم الشابين و كل ما عاناه بل طعنوه بسيف كبير فى شرفه و شرف عائلته - ماذا اقول 
كان كل الاهتمام متجه الى ابن التاجر بقطر التاجر الكبير و لم يتوقع اى شخص ماحدث لشيبوب 
فى المحكمه تم تغيير اشكال بعض الجناه من المسلمين لكى لا يتعرف عليهم الضحايا و تم احكام القضيه على شيبوب فى مؤامره لم يسبق لها مثيل فى القضاء المصرى الشهير بهذه المؤامرات 
و نام الموضوع و راح الضحية شاب مسيحى لم يقدر احد ان يفعل له شئ و هو الان يقضى فترة العقوبه لا ندرى ماذا يحدث له
لم يكتفى الامن بهذه المهزله - بل اتهم ابونا جبرائيل ب 14 جنايه - منها فتح النار على الناس فى الكشح - بالله عليكم يامسلمين - هل تصدقوا هذا الكلام - لن ارد 

و جاء يوم راس السنه - الالفيه الجديده - بعد ان ظن الناس ان الجراح التأمت - و لكن الدماء كانت ساخنه فى جروح 1998 و اقدر ان اقول الى وقتنا هذا الدماء مازالت دافئه فى الجروح
تعارك تاجر اقمشه مسيحى مع اثنان من المسلمين حول بعض الامور فى الشراء و البيع و قاما{ هذان الطليقان الى يومنا هذا} بتكسير محلات اقباط و التعارك الشديد مع التاجر و بعض الاقباط و طبعا الاقباط لم يسكتوا - قام بضربهم و طردهم من القريه و هذا رد فعل طبيعى لهذا التصرف الغريب من هذان الشيطانان و فوجئ اهل القريه بالامن و المدرعات تملا القريه 
كانت الاهالى فى منتهى البساطه و السذاجه لدرجة انهم تخيلوا ان وجود الامن يعنى الامان و ياله من منطق مقلوب 
فوجود الامن فى مصر - يعنى القتل و الاعتقال - لم تصل اليهم هذه الحقيقه المره 
او نقدر ان نقول وصلت متاخره جدا
فرضت المتاريس و طلب من كبار البلد الاجتماع لحل  المشكله و جاء مدير الامن هذا الرجل الذى لا يقال عنه سوى انه شيطان يتكلم عن لسان رئيس هذا العالم 
زرع بذرة الشيطان بجملة - لو راح شوية مسيحيين كانوا هيتعلموا الادب و ماكانش جرى اللى جرى
فى نفس الوقت كانت هناك اشياء تحدث فى القريه متناقضه تناقص تام 
اولا كان المسيحيين يشعرون بالامان التام لوجود الامن و يجلسون فى البيوت يتسامرون و يتناولون العشاء و يعيشون حياتهم العاديه 
ثانيا كان المسلمين ينشرون الشائعات فى البلاد المجاوره من ان المسيحين كانوا قد قاموا بتسميم المياه و قتلوا العديد من المسلمين بالكشح وذلك لكى يستنفروا اخوانهم بالبلاد المجاوره للقتال و الجهاد فى سبيل الله 
اى اله ؟ اله الكذب - اله القتل - الاله الضعيف المعتمد على البشر فى الدفاع عنه - يالا العقليه الاسلاميه - الى الان لا استطيع تصورها او فهمها - عقليه مريضه يجب القضاء عليها
و جاء صباح اليوم الثانى من يناير سنة 2000 - يوم المذبحه الكبرى 
هجم المسلمين على الاطراف و منع الامن الاقباط من التحرك بالقنابل المسيله للدموع و اصبح العائد من عمله و الزارع فى حقله و الجار للمسلم فى يد المسلم تماما - تحت اسماع و ابصار الامن و الحكومه ادام الله علينا امنها و امانها
دارت قصص يشيب لها الولدان بعد ذلك - من قتل من على الاسطح بالرصاص الى اتهام القتلى من النساء بالفجر و محاولة الصاق التهمه بذويهم القتلى ايضا - الى الحرق الى مدى عدم التعرف على الجثث - الى قتل الاطفال بالرصاص و الفؤوس ووضعهم اسفل السيارات و المرور عليهم مرات و مرات لالصاق التهمه بالطرق و السائقين - الى موظفى الرى المختبئين و حماية الرب لهم بعد القبض من جهة المسلمين على واحد من الموظفين استبد به القلق على ذويه فقرر الخروج و اعماهم الرب عن كينونته سواء مسيحى او مسلم - مجرد تم سؤاله اذا كان هناك مسيحيين مختبئين فى المبنى ام لا و قال لهم لا و تم انقاذ مالا يقل عن 18 مسيحى بيد الله - الرب يسوع المسيح له المجد - الى الطريق البحرى للقريه المخضب بدماء الشهداء من اوله الى اخره لدرجة ان ابونا جبرائيل الى وقتنا هذا يقوم بتمجيد كلما قادته رجلاه الى هذا الطريق - الطريق الذى رفع بيديه الطاهرتين جثث الشهداء ابناؤه من عليه- الى الهجوم المسلح على البيوت و قتل السيدات الكبار و الحاق العاهات المستديمه بالبنات - الى تكسير و نهب المحلات و الورش من الماكينات و البضائع   
الشهداء و قصصهم - حسب كتاب{ احباؤنا شهداء الكشح} لابونا جبرائيل - الشاهد على المذبحه - المذبوح فى دمه و قلبه حيث انه كان قد طاله الالم فى عائلته و فى اولاده ابناء الكشح


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

*الشهــــــــــــداء !!*


1- الشهيد عمدان ظريف قديس 
شماس و خادم فى التربيه الكنسيه تائب و معترف يخدم مذبح الرب و يتناول من الذبيحه و يحمل اطفال فصله فى قلبه مهتما بخدمتهم و تعليمهم يعمل بالوحده الصحيه مخلصا فى محبته لرؤسائه كم قاد والده الضرير الى الكنيسه المقدسه باهتمام ليكون مواظبا على القداسات و كم اهتم بالفقراء و المرضى ليعطيهم حقن مجانا فى بيوتهم و هو اخ بار باخوته و اخواته محب للحق فهو خادم للحق كان عائدا من مستشفى دار السلام الى قريته قرية الكشح فى عربه اجره و فى الطريق بالقرب من عزبة البطيخ خرج عليه بعض من اهل القريه اعترضوا طريق العربه و طلبوا من راكبى السياره ان ينطقوا الشهادتين{ اما عمدان فكان يعانى من شلل الاطفال و معه اخ مسيحى طلب منه عمدان ان يجرى و يهرب حيث ان عمدان لا يستطيع - قال له اهرب و اتركنى انا} كان هذا عن لسان ابونا جبرائيل و ليس مذكور بالكتاب
و اقال لهم انزلونى اولا من العربه { بعد ان انقذ العزيز عليه كان يخطط ان يذهب الى الاعز - ربنا يسوع المسيح } و امام الجميع رشم ذاته بعلامة الصليب : بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد امين 
ثم قال : و الان افعلوا بى ماشئتم ----------- ياربى يسوع ------ اليس هذا اسطافانوس رئيس الشمامسه - اول شهيد فى المسيحيه على يد شاول الطرسوسى حليف الشيطان انذاك 
فانهال عليه الاثمه ضربا بالعصى على راسه حتى اسلم الروح و صعدت روحه الطاهره و صار عمودا حيا فى اورشليم السمائيه


2- الشهيد ناصر تادرس لوندى 
ولد فى 12 -12 -1974 
شاب فى نضرة الشباب عمره 25 عاما لم يتزوج بعد - يعيش بين خمسة اخوه و اخوات مع ابيه الطيب القلب

3 - الشهيد تادرس لوندى تادرس 
ولد فى 2-5-1924
فلاح هادئ الطباع محب للعطاء اعتاد ان يعمل وليمه سنويه فيها يعطى الفقراء و المساكين و هو يعطى عشور البهائم قائلا { كل ده فضل الله } و يوصى زوجته دائما ان لا ترد سائلا يسال صدقه ايا كان دون فحص و كان الشهيد تادرس يمتلك حديقه بها نخيل و قد اعتاد ان لا يبيع منها شيئا بل يوزع كل انتاجها على الفقراء بعد ان ياخذ هو قسطا له و لاولاده كان حب العطاء لدى الشهيد تادرس ثمره من ثمار عشرته مع الله فقد تميز الشهيد بالصلاه الانفراديه فى حجره مغلقه فى البيت بالاضافه الى الصلاه فى الكنيسه التى كان يواظب عليها هو و ابنه الشهيد مع مواظبته على الاعترافات و التناول و فى يوم الاحد المبارك 2 - 1- 2000 و بعد العوده من القداس الالهى فوجئت هذه الاسره المباركه بطلقات النيران تخترق بيتهم الهادئ و الابواب تكسر و يقتحم البيت المصون و بعد ان اطلق احد الغوغاء الرصاص على ناصر فسمع صوت يصرخ - قلبى قلبى و سمع صوت الاب يصرخ من اعماقه - قتلوك ياابنى فرد عليه احد المسلحين المسلمين و قال له انت ايضا سنقتلك ثم اطلق عليه الرصاص فسقط فى دمه ميتا و بعد ما قتلوا - سرقوا و نهبوا كل ما فى البيت و العربات التى تنقل المسروقات تنتظرهم بالخارج خطه متكامله تنفذ فى هدوء دون مقاومه

4- الشهيد عاطف عزت ذكى 
ولد فى 1-1-1976 
تزوجت حديثا و زوجتى هى اماثل صليب نجيب و عمرها 21 سنة و كل هذا يوضح ان لى جسدا فاين اخفيتموه لقد احرقتم ايها الاشرار جسد اخى فى المسيح الشهيد معوض شنوده و لكنكم لم تخفوا جسده تماما و قد استخدمنى الله ان اكون العائل الوحيد لامى و اخوتى الثلاثه بعد ان مات ابى و انا فى العاشره من عمرى و كنت اعطى كل دخلى لوالدتى فتقوم هى بالصرف على البيت و يشعر اخوتى الثلاثه بان امى هى التى تعولهم و كنت اكتفى بان اطلب دعوات امى كلما خرجت الى العمل و فى يوم الاحد 2 يناير 2000 عدت من الصلاه فى كنيسه القديسه العذراء بدير النغاميش و سمعت بالاضطرابات الحادثه فاسرعت الى والدتى التى كانت بالحقل و معها الجاموسه لاعود بها سريعا الى البيت و هناك انهال الاشرار علينا ضربا بالعصى و المطاوى و كسروا ذراع امى ثم راى الاشرار على ذراع عاطف وشما لصورة العذراء امنا جميعا - فقطعوا يده بالساطور الذى كان مع احدهم ووضعوا عليه كومه من البوص و اشعلوا النيران فاحترق الجسد و لم يبقى منه سوي جزء يسير لا يتعدى 30 سم بلا ملامح تاركين اما مكلومه حزينه و قد رات بعينها ابنها فى بركة دماؤه 
امنا الحبيبه - جاز فى قلبك سيف - مثل امى العذراء الحنون - اى مجد و اى بركه و اى نعمه لك ياامى 
اين الجثه 
و هل خرجت شهادة وفاه للشهيد عاطف عزت ذكى الى الان لم يحدث هذا و حتى كتابة هذه السطور مازال اسم عاطف عزت ذكى فى عداد الاحياء و لم ينتقل اسمه الى دفاتر الوفيات 
نعم انها شهاده من حكومتنا الرشيده ان عاطف مازال حيا فهل يحسب الذين استشهدوا فى سبيل مسيحيتهم امواتا انهم احياء فى احضان القديسين 
و الان نحن نسال 
هل صعدت جثة الشهيد عاطف الى السماء ان البقيه الباقيه منها لاتزال ترقد فى ثلاجة مستشفى دار السلام


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

5- الشهيد ممدوح نصحى صادق 
ولد فى 8 - 8 - 1968 
حصلت على دبلوم تجاره و قد كانت كنيسة القديس ابى سيفين محبوبه الى قلبى اتردد عليها بفرح و كان الصوم له مكانته فى قلبى و كانت زوجتى و اولادى الثلاثه محبوبين الى قلبى احنوا عليهم اعطيهم دفئا يفتقرون اليه اليوم فاسالوهــــــم 
و تضيف امه المكلومه كان ابنى قرة عينى يرعانى و يهتم بى يعيننى على تربية اخواته اللائى بفقده فقدوا عائلهم الوحيد على الارض و كان يهتم باخته المتزوجه تاخذ قسطا من عنايته و يتردد عليها من وقت لاخر ليقوم مقام ابيه الذى سبق فرقد تاركا اياه ليهتم بى ثم كان يوم الاحد الموافق 1 - 2 - 2000 الذى اختاره الله لاستشهادى حينما اطلقت النيران على بيتنا فكسروا الابواب و اقتحموا البيت ينهبون امتعته و تجمعت اسرتى فى حجرة واحده معى كنا نظن انهم سيكتفون بالنهب و السرقه و لكنهم اطلقوا الاعيره الناريه على فسقطت على الارض شهيدا ثم جروا جثمانى على السلم بينما كنت الفظ انفاسى الاخيره و لم يكتفوا بهذا فاطلقوا الرصاص على زوجتى التى كانت تلوذ بالفرار الى بيت ابيها فاصابوها بطلقه فى كتفها و امام ابنائى مينا 6 سنوات و كيرلس 5 سنوات و ابرام سنتين سقطت فى بركه من دمائى و لست اعلم هل سمعوا صوت دمى الذى كان يصرخ الى الله و هل لعنت الارض التى وطاتها اقدامهم اينما ذهبوا و اينما حلوا و لم يرتوى الاشرار قتلا و نهبا لكنهم اشعلوا النيران فى بيتنا فلعل منظر النيران المشتعله تروى ظماهم التعس

6- الشهيد رفعت فايز عوض 
ولد 1-9-1985 
بدير النغاميش تلميذ غض فى نهاية دراسه الاعداديه يصلى بانتظام بكنيسة العذراء بدير النغاميش و يخدم فى الكنيسه شهورا متصله يصلى فى حجرته الخاصه رافعا يديه الصغيرتين لمده طويله 
ركب دراجته عائدا من الكشح الى بلدته و فى الطريق قابلهم و فى مقابلتهم لقاء بالشر و الغدر بالحقد و الكراهيه بالشهادتين او القتل و صوبوا عليه اسلحتهم - اطلقوا النيران و سقط جسده الصغير البرئ الهادئ ارتفعت روحه الطاهره و ظلت ترتفع جدا و فى احضان ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى تنتظره سمع صوته الحلو ينادى قائلا - دعوا الاولاد ياتون الى لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات و قيد الحادث على ان الشهيد وقع من السياره و تم ارغام والده على هذه الاقوال و ضاعت كل التعويضات الارضيه و لم يحسب فى تعداد الشهداء و اغفل تماما فى الارض و لكنه فى عداد السمائيين يسبح مع المائه و الاربعه و الاربعين الفا البتوليين غير الدنسين


7- الشهيد وهيب جرجس حنا 
ولد فى 4-7-1949 
مزراع له اسره كبيره مكونه من والدته و زوجته و ابناؤه العشره رجل تقى يواظب على الصلاه الانفراديه بالاجبيه حريص على الصوم يقرا فى الكتاب المقدس بانتظام و يهتم ان يكون له كتابه الخاص به عرف دائما بوليمه سنويه فى عيد الشهيد مارجرجس و باعطاؤه عشورا من ثمار ارضه الزراعيه و فى يوم 2-1-2000 كان جالسا بين افراد اسرته اقتحم البيت مجموعه مسلحه مكونه من اثنى عشر فردا تقريبا و طلب احدهم من احد افراد البيت فتح انبوبة الغاز او احضار جركن جاز نزل الشهيد من الطابق الثانى الى الطابق الارضى و قد بدا حديثه الى جماعة المسلحين ظانا منه انه يقنعهم بانه انسان مسالم لادخل له مع احد فى شئ  و لكن احد المسلحين تقدم لقتله فصرخت زوجته نعمه رياض و هى تحاول ان تضع نفسها بدلا منه فقال لها : ابعدى اتركينى فانا ساذهب للمسيح و عند هذه العباره اطلق الاشرار عليه الرصاص فنقل الى المستشفى و هناك مات متاثرا بجراحه و اصيب ابنه برصاصات اخرى و لم يكفيهم ذلك فاشعلوا النيران فى المنزل حتى احترق و فى المستشفى التى انتقل اليها الابن المصاب بدا يسال الطبيب عن حالة ابيه فلم يعلم انه قد مات تماما و لم يفده الطبيب بشئ و فى اليوم التالى راى الابن المصاب فى حلم البابا كيرلس و من خلفه والده الشهيد انحنى الشهيد وهيب جرجس على ابنه فى حنو قال له لماذا تبكى ياابنى ؟؟
فقال له الابن انا لا اعرف اين انت الان قال الشهيد ياابنى انا رحت هناك و البسونى اكليل مشيرا الى اكليل كان يلبسه و تكرر هذا الحلم مرتين ثم عرف باستشهاد ابيه


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

8- الشهيد وائل الضبع ميخائيل 
ولد فى 2-3-1983
كنت بكرا لابى ووحيدا و لى ثلاثة اخوات يصغرونى و قد كنت طالبا فى السنة النهائيه من التعليم الثانوى الصناعى جاهدت ان اعيش امينا فى كل شئ محبا و محبوبا من الذين احاطوا بى و كانوا يصفوننى باننى انسان خدوم كانت لذتى ان استمتع بقصص الشهداء من خلال اشرطة الفيديو فقد كانت بطولاتهم تستهوينى و شهادتهم القويه و استشهادهم ياثر قلبى بمحبتهم و كم كان قلبى فرحا فى الفترة الاخيره من حياتى على الارض بسيامة الكهنه الجدد الذين انضموا الى خدمه قريتنا و لذلك ذهبت لزيارتهم بدير امنا العذراء مريم بالمحرق فى فترة خلوتهم بعد سيامتهم مباشرة و كنت اعد الايام مشتاقا لعودتهم و لكنهم قتلونى مرتين مره عندما كنت اطرق باب بيتى لادخل و فعلا فتح ابى الباب و لكن الطلقات الناريه اصابت رقبتى و انا لا ادرى انه بينما كانت يدى تطرق باب بيتى الارضى كان قلبى يطرق باب بيتى الابدى غير المصنوع بالايدى و ان ابى السماوى كان اسرع بكثير فى فتح باب الفردوس لى قبل ان يفتح ابى باب بيته لم يقصر ابى فى الارض فقد نزل مسرعا و فتح بابه ارتميت فى احضانه و امتلات ملابسه بدمائى الطاهره و حملنى ابى الحنون و جرى بى يطلب النجده و يحملنى الى الاسعاف و صرخ من اعماق قلبه فى سماعة التليفون يطلب النجده و لكن كانت غيبة وسائل الانقاذ قتلا ثانيا


9- الشهيد معوض شنوده معوض 
ولد فى 3-2-1950 
بينما كنا نتحرك مع المسؤلين و هم يمرون على بيوت الشهداء و حولهم مجموعه متكامله من رجال البحث الجنائى و مختلف التخصصات التى تساعد فى مهمتهم  استوقفنا شابين صغيرين و معهم بعض الصبيه يقولون لنا انهم راوا جثه محروقه فى الحقول و على التو امسك رجال الامن باحد الشابين و قالوا لهم بلاغكم كاذبا فانت تعطل العمل و امر احد الضباط جنديا فامسكه ليركبه عربة البوليس و ارتعب الشاب و ندم على انه فعل 
فامسك احد الكهنه الولد من يد الضابط { اكيد ابونا جبرائيل لانى سمعت منه القصه هكذا } و خاطب المسؤلين قائلا دعوا هذا الشاب سوف لا يبلغ بشئ و خذوا منى هذا البلاغ تناقل الى مسامعى ان هناك جثه فى الحقل و لست اعرف مدى صدق الخبر فماذا انت فاعل ؟؟؟؟؟ فاجاب الرجال المسؤلين سنذهب الى هناك و ذهبنا جميعا و هناك تحت كومه من البوص المحترق كانت الجثه المحترقه و التى لم يتبقى منها الللا حجما صغيرا جدا بحيث لا يتمكن لاحد ان يتعرف على صاحب هذه الجثه فقد امتهن الاشرار حرمتها و حرقوها تماما فطمست كل معالمها و استمرت هذه الجثه عشرون يوما مجهولة الهويه و اخيرا تمكنوا من معرفة صاحبها بواسطة خاتم كان متبقيا فى يده و انه الشهيد معوض شنوده معوض متزوج من مايزه جرجس صادق عمره نحو التسعه و الاربعين سنه يعمل فى البقاله و له ابنين و ابنتين سهيردبلوم تجارة و اميل يعمل نجارا و سحر طالبه بالتعليم الثانوى و عماد طالب اعدادى كان الشهيد انسانا طيب القلب محبوب حلو اللسان يهتم بارضاء والدته و اخواته يتردد كثيرا على الاديره و يواظب على الصلاه و حضور القداسات و كان اخر مره يتقدم لسر التناول قبل استشهاده باسبوع واحد كان دائما يردد عبارة ان شاء الله او ربنا يسهل الامور و فى يوم الاحد 2 يناير كان عائدا من اولاد طوق الى الكشح و هناك عند عزبة البطيخ انزلوه من العربه و لم ينقل لنا احد ماذا قيل له و ماذا قال فالمعروف من قصة الشهيد عمدان ان هؤلاء القتله كانوا يستوقفون العربات يطلبون من الراكبين الشهادتين فمن شهد سلم و من لم يشهد صار  شهيد الله و يبدوا ان الشهيد معوض كان المسيحى الوحيد فى العربه و لذلك لم ينقل لنا احد قصته و لكن من المؤكد انه رفض ما امروا به شاهدا بانه مسيحى الامر الذى يستحق القتل رميا بالرصاص فى عرفهم و هذا ماحدث و سقط معوض فى دماؤه شهيدا ثم ارادوا ان يخفوا جريمتهم فالقوه فى المزارع ووضعوا فوقه كميه من البوص اشعلوا النيران فظلت النيران تاكل فى الجسد الطاهر الذى قدم محرقه الى الله و تصاعدت رائحته الذكيه امام الله فقبلها اما القاتلون الحارقون للانسان الادمى الذى خلقه الله فليفرحوا بافكارهم و بمبادئهم و بما يعتقدون و سياتى اليوم الذى فيه نقف جميعا و الشهداء من امامنا امام الديان العادل و سنرى ماذا يكون
مذبحة الحقل الشهيره
بينما كان فى الحقل ثمانى اشخاص يجلسون فى هدوء و سلام اكثرهم كان عائدا لتوه من صلاة القداس الالهى و التناول من الاسرار المقدسه التقوا بالاستشهاد كانت اعمارهم تتراوح بين سن الشيخوخه فى الثمانين من العمر مثل الشهيد جابر سدراك سعيد الى الطفل فى الحادية عشر من عمره مثل الشهيده ميسون غطاس فهمى و كانوا ثلاثة مجموعات 
الشهيدان عادل غطاس فهمى و اخته الصغيره الشهيده ميسون 
اربعه منهم من اسرة واحده اب هو الشهيد حليم فهمى مقار و ثلاثه من ابناؤه هم الشهداء زكريا و اشرف و الامير 
الشهيدان جابر سدراك سعيد و حفيده الشهيد رفعت زغلول جابر
فقد هجمت مجموعه كبيره من المسلحين يحملون البنادق و الخناجر و السكاكين و احدهم يحمل ساطور هؤلاء هجموا على الثمانيه الذين فى الحقل ووجهوا بنادقهم الاليه صوبهم و اطلقوا النيران دون يستمعوا لصرخات شيخ يناهز الثمانين من عمره او استرحام طفله فى العاشره من عمرها 
فاجعه للانسانيه هذه المذبحه ففى دقائق قليله يستشهد ثمانية اشخاص بيد اخوتهم فى الوطن الواحد بلا معركه او حتى خلاف و قد استشهد هؤلاء الثمانيه يوم الاحد 2 يناير 2000 قبيل عيد الميلاد بقليل مسرعين لياخذوا اكليلهم مع صفوف الشهداء حتى نذكرهم فى ذوكصولوجية باكر اثناء تسبيحات الكنيسه المقدسه و نقول اكاليل غير مضمحله جعلها الرب على جميع صفوف الشهداء و خلصهم لانهم التجئوا اليه - و عيدوا معه فى ملكوته و فى مكان واحد و زمن واحد من اجل سبب واحد هو اسم المسيح له المجد الذى يحملونه استشهد هؤلاء معا


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

10-11 
الشهيدان عادل غطاس فهمى و اخته الصغيره ميسون 
ولد عادل فى 12-7-1977
كان عادل فى ريعان شبابه فى الثالثه و العشرين من عمره انهى دراسته فى معهد الكمبيوتر شماس يحب الالحان و خادم يحب الصوم المنقطع حتى الغروب الصلاه المنفرده حتى الان يقف اخوه الصغير و يرفع يده الى فوق و يقول انا اصلى مثل عادل فى شريط مسجل ارسله اليه ابوه من الكويت يطلب منه ان يعد نفسه للزواج فرفض لانه يعد نفسه للحياه الابديه و كان يعطى مصروفه للفقراء و قبيل الاستشهاد بايام قرا كتابا عن الشهداء فاظهر اشواقه ان يصير شهيدا امام خاله 
اما اخته الشهيده الصغيره ميسون ولدت فى 30-8-1988
صغيره فى سنها - طالبه فى الصف الاول الاعدادى حنونه ترجع من مدرستها معها باكو بسكويت تحتفظ به لتوزعه على اخوتها و تاكل معهم هادئه لا تضرب اخيها الصغير الذى يضربها تواظب على الصلاه و حضور مدارس الاحد عادت ميسون من الكنيسه مع اخيها الشهيد الى الحقل و لا تزال صائمه و لما اطلق المسلحون رصاصهم و المجتمعين فى الحقل ارتمت ميسون الى احضان اخيها الشهيد عادل و استشهدت فى حضن اخيها الشهيد استشهدوا صائمين بعد التناول مباشرة استشهدوا ضمن شهداء الحقل الثمانيه


12- الشهيد حليم فهمى مقار 
و تاريخ ميلاده 1-2-1939
و ابناؤه الثلاثه الشهداء كانت اسره مباركه و بسيطه فالشهيد حليم رب الاسره فلاح بسيط يهتم بالصوم و الصلاه كما يهتم بوليمه سنويه للفقرء و قد كان محبا لزوجته بهجه زكى بشاى و قد خرج مع ابناؤه الثلاثه



13- الشهيد زكريا حليم فهمى 
و تاريخ ميلاده 25-11-1971 
و الشهيد زكريا هذا شاب متزوج و له ثلاثة اولاد و بنت واحده دائم الصلاه فى كنيسه العذراء بدير النغاميش يتميز بطاعته و هدوءه و يعمل مع والده معينا له اما الاخوين



14- الشهيد اشرف حليم فهمى 
و تاريخ ميلاده 2-10-1978 



15- الشهيد الامير حليم فهمى 
و تاريخ ميلاده 9-1- 1985 
فكانا يصليان معا محبان للكنيسه و يذهبان بانتظام الى كنيسة العذراء بدير النغاميش و فى الحقل اجتمع كل هؤلاء الاربعه ليكونوا ضمن شهداء مذبحة الحقل الشهيره



16- الشهيد جابر سدراك سعيد 
ولد فى 16-6 -1919
و زوجته حانا سلامه ميخائيل و هو عامل زراعى يصوم رغم كبر سنه الذى يناهز الثمانين و يواظب على الصلاه و قد كان مسالما لجيرانه ذهب فى يوم الاحد 2-1-2000 الى الحقل ليحضر برسيما لمواشيه و معه حفيده رفعت زغلول و هناك تمتع بالاستشهاد



17- الشهيد رفعت زغلول جابر 
ولد فى 10-7-1973
و هو اكبر الابناء ابيه المتوفى و لذلك فهو العائل الوحيد لامه و اخيه و اخته يعمل فى الارض التى كان يمتلكها كما يعمل ايضا فى اعمال البناء يصوم و يواظب على الصلاه و حضور الكنيسه


18- الشهيده بونه القمص جبرائيل 
ولدت فى 30-5-1950
ابنة القمص المتنيح جبرائيل عبد المسيح كاهن كنيسه الملاك ميخائيل بالكشح - زوجها قسطنطين شنوده و لها اربعة بنات وولدين مواظبه على القداسات و الاعتراف و التناول تتعطف على الفقراء 
اقتحم بيتها مسلحون اطلقوا النيران بدءا من باب المنزل و حتى حجرة النوم ثم اطلق عليها رصاصه اصابتها فى مقتل فسقطت على الارض و لكن قبيل استشهادها طلبت من ابنتها ان ترفعها فاطلقوا على ابنتها مريم طلقه ناريه اصابت العمود الفقرى و تركوا فيها عاهه مستديمه حتى الان



19- الشهيد مهران لبيب 
ولد فى 13-3- 1956 
كان يعمل سائقا متزوجا من سعاد موريس محارب 
و كان ابا حنونا لخمسة ابناء و اعتاد ان ياخذ اسرته و يذهب بهم ليصلى معهم فى احد الاديره فى المناسبات و الاعياد و قد كانت اخر زياره له الى دير مارجرجس بالزريقات قبل استشهاده بعشرين يوما 
قصة استشهاده 
فى صباح يوم الاحد 2-1-2000 و بعد ان ذهب اولاده الى المدارس دوت اصوات الاعيره الناريه فى البلده و فى غيبة الامن و الامان من البلده هرول مهران يجمع اولاده من مدارسهم و كانت المدارس اوقفت استمرار الامتحانات بعد ان انتشرت اصوات الاعيره الناريه ثم عاد الى منزله و معه ابناؤه و فى عجاله اراد ان يطمئن على اخيه الذى يقطن فى المسكن المجاور له فاراد ان يذهب اليه من خلال سطح المنزل فصعد الى فوق السطح و هناك اصيب بطلقات ناريه صوبت الى صدره فمات فى الحال ثم القوا بكرات ناريه على سطح منزله فاحترق جسده حتى تفحم و اشعلوا النيران فى باقى منزله



20- الشهيد عبد المسيح محروس اسكندر و ابنته الشهيده ساميه 
ولد الشهيد عبد المسيح فى 22-5-1945
كان الشهيد عبد المسيح يعمل حدادا و كان له زوجه و ابنتين و ولد الابنه الكبرى ساميه و قد استشهدت معه و قد كان يرعى امه و يعاملها بحب شديد اقتحموا منزله فصعد الى سطح المنزل هو و ابنته لعلهم يهربون الى المنزل المجاور و لكن احد المسلحين اسرع فصعد ورائهما و اطلق عليهما الرصاص فماتا الاثنين معا على السطح و هما يحاولان الهروب من على احد الحوائط 
و اما ابنته



21- الشهيده ساميه عبد المسيح 
ولدت فى 12-2-1978 
استشهدت مع ابيها الشهيد عبد المسيح محروس فانضمت الى البتوليين و نالت اكليل البتوليه و اكليل الشهاده  
هذه الشهيده البتول لها قصه تثير احاسيس الغضب و الجرح و الالم من هؤلاء المجرمين الذين يطلقون على انفسهم الامن و الحكومه 
فقد قال الطبيب الشرعى انها ماتت مذبوحه و ليس بالرصاص و حاولوا اتهام ابيها القتيل بهذا الفعل - ياالهى يسوع 
الابنه قتيله و يريدون اتهام ابيها القتيل 
الذبح كان من وابل الرصاص الذى كان بكميه رهيبه فوق التخيل من كل النواحى - ام كان من القتله قبل الضرب بالرصاص 
انت ياربى و الهى العالم ببتولية و بركة هذه الشهيده - بركتها معنا و مع اهل الكشح الابطال


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 فبراير 2006)

دخل ابونا جبرائيل بيتهما بعد يوم 2-1-2000 و كان يوم ان لملم اولاده من الشوارع و الحقول و لم يجدها هى و ابوها فقالوا له انهم هربوا - رد هو - ذلك القديس بقلبه الشاعر باستشهادهما و قال لا - هما انتقلوا و ذهب فى ارجاء البيت يبحث عنهما ودله قلبه المذبوح الى فراغ بين بيتهما و البيت المجاور كانا ملقيين به - وقعا بعد الضرب بالنار بين البيوت و ربنا اعلم ايضا هل وقعا ام تم القائهما بعد الاستشهاد                   
و فى النهايه اذكر غضب الرب - الغضب المقدس - سماع الرب لدماء الشهداء من اسفل المذبح - انتقام الرب من الساكنين فى الارض
النــــــــــــــــــــار 
نار من السماء و من داخل البيوت مثل النار التى كانوا يلقونها زبانية الشيطان على المسيحيين و الشهداء 
بيوت تشتعل بدون سبب 
بيوت لا تشتعل وسط بيوت تحترق - بيوت من لم يشترك فى ايذاء المسيحيين كانت تتخطاها النار و تحرق البيوت التى قبلها و بعدها 
مسلمين يقولون للضابط فى النقطه ان منازلهم لم تحترق لانهم لو يقوموا بايذاء النصارى 
ضابط يستشيط غضبا من هذا الكلام - مازال مريض النفسيه يتمتع بكل صفات الضابط المصرى 
قصه من القصص الشهيره هناك عن شخص كان قد اشترك فى 1998 و فى 2000 و قام بايذاء المسيحيين بكل الشرور و كان يتوقع ان يحترق بيته - {لاحظوا معى انه حر طليق يعيش فى بيته و يحاول حمايته} - فاخرج جاموسته و هى اغلى مايملك و ربطها بعيدا عن البيت و انتظر النار و هو متاكد من انه سيتم حرق منزله و قد كان - اشتعلت النار فى البيت و الجاموسه بعيده جدا عن البيت - و فى اثناء الحريق قطعت الجاموسه الحبل و جرت الى داخل النار لتحترق و تموت - نسال هنا - هل راى احدكم حيوان قبل ذلك يجرى الى النار؟؟ ----- امين يايسوع الهنا الحى
سمعنا الكثير و الكثير و راينا الكثير و الكثير - من الشهود و البركات الذكيه التى حلت على البلد بدماء الشهداء - فمن اغرب ماسمعنا ان المسلمين هناك حالهم من سئ الى اسوء الكثير منهم يتسول فى الجزء المسيحى من الكشح 
اسعار الارض فى الجانب المسلم لا يتعدى الفدان 3000 جنيه و لا يجد من يشتريه 
اسعار الارض فى الجانب المسيحى الفدان من 100000 فما فوق 
بركة يسوع المسيح رب المجد و الهنا الحى مع ابطالنا فى الكشح قرية الشهداء و كل ابطالنا فى كل انحائك يامصرنا القبطيه


----------



## blackguitar (8 فبراير 2006)

*لا تعليق

هعلق على ايه
على اللى عملوه المسلمين؟؟؟
ولا على اللى عمله الامن؟؟؟
ولا على التعتيم؟؟؟

ولا على انتقام ربنا الرهيب ال ىبيقولنا انا مش هسيبكوا؟؟
لا تعليق
*


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

انا كثير سمعت عن الكشح, لكن ما كانت لي المعلومات الكثيفة ديه... ايه الظلم دها.. ربنا معاكم يا اقباط!!!


----------



## ehabsami (20 أغسطس 2006)

ربنا معانا كلنا و يرحمنا واشكرك على مجهودك و ربنا يعودك و يا ريت حد يعمل الكشح دى فيلم دينى حاول تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## peter2006 (28 أغسطس 2006)

انا بشكرك علي انك عرفتا ان لسه فيه شهداء لغاية وقتنا هذا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Scofield (16 سبتمبر 2006)

"الرب يدافع عنكم وأنتم صامتون"


----------



## Michael (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*غدا سارفق لك فيدو من الكشح 

وهو عبارة عن شهادة اهل القرية 

وليس الفيديو المحتوى على الذبح الذى هو عندى ايضا

كى تسمعوا وتروى بانفسكم 

شهادة شهود عيان*


----------



## Scofield (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الله الله أيه يا شيخ ده تسدق هتخلينى أقول الشهادين
"أشهد أن لا أله الا الله و أن يسوع المسيح أبن الله"
"أشهد أن لا أله الا الله و أن محمد الخسيس رسول أبليس"
أولا ننسى أنك بتشتم الكتاب المقدس و المسيحين بس عندى نقطة عايز أوضحها علشان أكون خلصت ضميرى منك و من الجهلة اللى زيك 
1-لما تحب تستشهد بآية من عندنا هاتها كاملة مش ناقصة
2-يجب أن تعلم أنت و غيرك أن شرائع العهد القديم خاصة بالشعب اليهودى قبل مجئ المسيح و قد كانت شرائع من نوع خاص لماذا لان اليهودية كانت دين و دولة و اليهود بالذات لم يكن من الممكن أن يتزوجو أو يزنو مع غير يهود أتعرف لماذا؟
ببساطة لانه كان منتظر مجئ السيد المسيح منهم فكان لابد أن يكون نسله يهودى و ليس مهجن أو مخلط بوثنى و علشان تفهم الحكاية دى أكتر أقرأ الكتاب المقدس يالى عامل نفسك مثقف و أنت متعرفش البطاطا من كوز الذرة و أراهنك انك زى غيرك من أخواتك الجهلة بتنقلو الموضوع بالحرف من غير متفكرو بتفكرونى بالأنسان الآلى بدون ذكاء اصطناعى جسم من غير مخ
المهم هوضحلك نقطة كمان بخصوص آية المسيح اللى مديأكم بس هقولها كاملة
"31 فَلاَ تَخَافُوا! أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ! 32 فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضًا بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، 33 وَلكِنْ مَنْ يُنْكِرُني قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 34 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35 فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 
36 وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. 37 مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، 38 وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُني فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. 39 مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا. 40 مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي، وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُني يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي."
ولو مش فاهم أفهمك التفسير"هو يقصد بهذا المؤمنين الذين آمنو به حيث يواجه مقاومة من أهل بيته و من أفراد عائلته بسبب ايمانه و هى حرب نفسية للأنسان حيث أنه ينقسم على ذاته أو يختلف مع اسرته و بيته"
بمعنى أنه عندما تقترب من الله و تصبح علاقتك به قوية يزداد غيرك بمضايقتك لابعادك عن أيمانك
هل فهمت ام أفسره تفسير أوضح؟
وبالنسبة لباقى الآيات و الأعتراضات التى قلتها فاترك الأساتذة المشرفين و الأعضاء ليجاوبوك عنها


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الى remon الذى يسب الرسول الكريم سيد الخلق 
احب ان اقول لك ان الدين الاسلامى يعتبر كل الانبياء مقدسين فكما نحب سيدنا محمد نحب السيد المسيح ونوقر أمه القديسة الطاهرة كما نحب سيدنا موسى وهذا بأمر الله جل وعلا فى كتابه الخالد العزيز عندما يقول:_قولوا امنا بالله وما انزل الينا وما انزل الى ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط وما اوتى موسى وعيسى وما اوتى النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم ونحن له مسلمون)
فمن تعاليم الاسلام االا نفرق بين الرسل والانبياء بل علينا الايمان بهم جميعا دون ان نفضل واحد منهم على الاخر
يا ريمون 
من حقك الا تؤمن بسيدنا محمد ومن حقك ان تؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله او هو ابن الله هى عقيدتك وانت حر فيها هى عقيدتك التى لن تتنازل عنها حتى اخر قطرة فى حياتك وانت حر كل الحرية ولكن ليس من حقك ان تسب نبى الاسلام حتى لو كنت تؤمن بكذبه او تعتقد انه ليس نبى من عند الله حاول ان تكن اعقل من هذا واكثر ادبا واكثر دراية لك دينك استمتع به كما تشاء ودافع عنه هذا من حقك ولكن لماذا تتمادى وتتعدى على اديان الغير لمجرد انك تنتمى لدين غيره
هل اجبرك احد او فئة على اعتناق الاسلام بالقوة
لا
اذا انت تتجنى على دين لم يطلب منك اى التزامات بل لا يحتاج اليك بالمرة لكى تنصره او تضحى من اجله
ريمون 
هل تعاليمك تأمرك بهذا؟
لا أعتقد
فالسيد المسيح جاء ليمنح السلام لهذا العالم ويزرع التسامح فى نفوس البشر الحائرين وليبنى مجتمعا مثاليا يعتمد على الصدق والروحانية الجميلة 
وجاء سيدنا محمد ليتمم هذا الامر ويكمل ما بدأه السيد المسيح وجاء الاسلام نفسه على نفس منهج التوراة والانجيل
ريمون 
افعل ما تشاء وقل ما تشاء واعتقد ما تشاء فالدين اقوى من الكلمات وان لم نتقابل فى الدنيا فمن المؤكد اننا سنتقابل فى الاخرة ووقتها ستعلم منقلبك 
(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اى منقلب ينقلبون)


----------



## Coptic Lady (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*



			(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اى منقلب ينقلبون)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طووووووووووول عمرى اسمع الكلام الغريب ده فى الطياره قبل متطلع ونفسى اعرف ايه قصه ينقلبون دى ؟؟ يتشقلبون يعنى ولا يتكعورون ولا ايه وايه علاقتها بالطيران؟؟ وحد يبقى مسافر يقولوله تنقلبون

الرحمه*


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (18 سبتمبر 2006)

لست عالما فذا فى الدين ولكن اقول:
ايات القتال خاصة بمن يتعدى على ديار المسلمين ايا ما كان كافر او ملحد او حتى مسلما تبعا لقوله تعالى:وان طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلا فقاتلوا التى تبغى حتى تفيىء الى امر الله
فالمسألة الغرض منها الدفاع الدفاع الدفاع عن كيان المجتمع الاسلامى وأعتقد ان النبى الذى تصفونه بالكذب قال : من آذى ذميا فقد آذانى ومن آذانى فقد آذى الله
ويقول الله تعالى :وقاتلوا فى سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا ان الله لا يحب المعتدين
فالقاعدة الذهبية هنا قتال من يقاتلنا
اما بالنسبة لاحداث الكشح اذا كانت صادقة فهى لا تدل الا على حالات تطرف دينى لا نستطيع ان نعتبرها قاعدة نطلق من خلالها احكامنا
احداث تدل على ضعف الايمان من بعض الاشخاص
ولا نحول الامر الى كراهية عمياء من المسلمين للمسيحيين مستمدة من ايات القتال
ما زال المسيحى فى مصر يعيش جنبا الى جنب مع المسلم هو جاره وصديقه ومصرى مثله
ما زال جيراننا المسيحيين يلقون علينا السلام ونرد عليهم السلام وما زال اولادنا يلعبون مع اولادهم وما زلنا نقف سويا وقت الازمات
وما زال لنا اصدقاء مسيحيين نودهم ويودوننا
ماذا تقصدون من كلامكم هذا؟
هل هى فتنة اخرى
لا ايها السادة
المسلم لا يكرة المسيحى
وديننا لم يأمرنا بقتل جارى المسيحى
ونبينا لم يأمرنا بسبى نساءهم واحتلال بيوتهم ولا هدم كنائسهم
والله لم يأمرنا باجبارهم على الدين 
(لا اكراة فى الدين)
قد يكون هناك بعض التعصب من بعض المسلمين ولكن هذا ليس نتاج تعاليم دينية بل نتاج فكر خاطىء وتربية منحطة
وانا لا ارى المسيحى فى مصر مذلولا او حقيرا بالعكس لا ارى فارقا فى المراكز الاجتماعية بين مسلم ومسيحى بل ارى ان من يكافح يصل الى مركز مرموق سواء كان مسلما ام مسيحيا
كفاكم اثارة الفتن وكفاكم تعديا على امن مصر وكفاكم الاساءة الى النبى محمد والقرآن وكونوا افضل من هذا وأعقل
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم الا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا اربابا من دون الله فان تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون)
وأذكركم بقول السيد المسيح:
احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم , صلوا لاجل المسيئين اليكم


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (18 سبتمبر 2006)

ظريف جدا الاخ coptec
بس هية المشكلة ان التهكم واضح فى كلامك وانك مش عايز تتكلم الا من زاوية واحدة على العموم انا مش بقنعكم بشىء انا كل اللى عايزه ان النبى بتاعى ما يتهانش سيبك بقى من ينقلبون ويتكورون وخلينا فى المهم عدم الاساءة للاديان والانبياء


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الآن يمكن للمشرف على هذا المنتدى ان يطردنى من هذا المنتدى حيث اننى مسلم وتدخلت وشاركت فى هذا المنتدى المسيحى العام وهذا يخالف قوانين المنتدى
وأنا أعتذر عن هذا التجاوز 
وأعدكم انه لن يتكرر
وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (19 سبتمبر 2006)

ابو عبد الفتاح قال:


> الآن يمكن للمشرف على هذا المنتدى ان يطردنى من هذا المنتدى حيث اننى مسلم وتدخلت وشاركت فى هذا المنتدى المسيحى العام وهذا يخالف قوانين المنتدى
> وأنا أعتذر عن هذا التجاوز
> وأعدكم انه لن يتكرر
> وشكرا


 
*خلاص مسامحينك هذه المرة, اوعى تعيدها :smil12: *


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك عزيزى المشرف ولكن صدقنى انا لم أقرأ ضوابط مشاركات المسلمين الا بعد ردودى بالفعل 
اكرر أسفى


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

وهو فين السب ده هى الحقيقة بتزعل؟
وعلى العموم لقد أكدت بكلامك أن الأسلام لا يناقش أو يحاور وأنما يقتل من يسبه بالذمه ده أصله كلام وتقولى دين سماحة /سماحة أيه ياعم اللى أنت بتقول عليه


----------



## bent_yaso3 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اللسان يعجز عن وصف المشاعر التى انتابتنى وانا اقرأعن شهداء الكشح
ماذا اقول يا الهى عن هؤلاء هم بين احضانك الان حتى الالم ماعادوا يذكروه
اعطى تعزيه عنهم سيدى لقلوبنا نحن ولقلوب ذويهم لقد اعتصر قلبى وانا اقرأ عن ام
شاهدت ابنها وهم يقطعون ذراعه ثم يحرقونه 
يارب عزى بروحك كل ام وزوجه واخت كل اب وزوج واخ وعزى ابينا القمص جبرائيل
لقد اشاعوا عنه الكثير قالوا انه يثير المشاعر السلبيه ولن تهمد العواصف بسببه وهو الاب الملكوم معذور فى غضبك يا ابينا من كان سيتحمل كل هذا
لو كان علمنا يسوع الانتقام كنا فعلناه ولم تكن ارواحنا لتعنى لنا شئ
ولكن الهنا الحنون قال احبوا اعدائكم 
اما النقمه قال عنها
ادع لى النقمه انا اجازى يقول الرب
وقد حقق وعده فهو الصادق الامين فى مواعيده


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سيدي الفاضل انا هنا لست لادافع عن الإسلام ولن استخدم الشعارات البراقه ولا الكلام الفارغ ولا المانشيتات والكلام الحمضان 
هما كلمتين 
ما حدش يقدر يجبر حد علي دين لو مليون مسلم اجتمعوا لاسلام نصراني واحد مش هيقدروا الا لو كان هو بمزاجه موافق ولو مليار مسيحي اجتمعوا لتنصير مسلم مش هيقدروا اما لو عن جانب الاكراه فلو دا حصل يبقي الاكراه هنا يعفي عن الخطيه يعني لو خشي علي نفسه من الموت ولو ان الموت في حالة زي دي قمة ما ينشده اي مؤمن انه يموت دفاعا وتمسكا بدينه سواء المؤمن دا مسلم او مسيحي لكن اللي في القلب بيفضل في القلب يا اخي وربنا اعلم باللي في الصدور 
اما عن موضوع الكشح ليه ما نقولش ان اللي حصل هو مجرد مشاده عادية بين تاجر واتنين زباين والصدفه البحته جعلت التاجر مسيحي والزباين مسلمين وزي ما انت بتقول الدم الصعيدي الحامي غلي 
طيب ماهو التجار المسيحيين دول صعايده ودمهم حامي والزباين برده كانوا صعايده ودمهم حامي والاتنين غلطوا سواء دا بدأ او دا بدأ المهم ان الغلط وقع والاتنين غلطوا 
ولو فرضنا ان المسلمين اللي بدأو بالغلط راحت فين السماحة والتسامح المسيحي اللي بتتحاكو وتحكو بيه عموما الاتنين غلطوا والاتنين صعايده وممكن اعتبار الموضوع مشاده وتطورت وساعد علي تطورها اختلاف الدين ممكن لكنه مش العامل الاساسي ولا الرئيسي اللي بسببه قامت الهوجه لان ما تقنعنيش ان الاتنين الزباين كانوا رايحيين يجروا شكل مع التاجر المسيحي ومبيتين ومخططين لفتنه طائفية استحالة طبعا الموضوع عادي زيه زي اي مشاده بتحصل وبتطور لكن للاسف عامل الدين والصعيد ساعد جدا علي تطور الموضوع وعلي توسعه وانتشاره ولو الأمن غلط وقال اللي انت قولته دا فالله ياخد الأمن وياخد الحكومه وياخد الكل كليلة سيدي الفاضل كل دا مالوش اي علاقه بالدين الاسلامي اللي غلطوا دول مجموعة أفراد سواء مسيحيين او مسلميين فهم مجموعة افراد ولا دول بيمثلوا الاسلام ولا دول بيمسلوا المسيحية 
انا واحد من الناس اللي مؤمن جدا ان المسلمين النهارده مقصرين جدا في عبادتهم ومقصرين مع ربنا لكن دا عيب المسلمين اخي الفاضل مش عيب الاسلام لا الاسلام ولا المسيحية قالوا اشتم واضرب وفي نفس الوقت الاتنين قالو سامح واغفر واعفو عند المقدرة 
اما عن لسته الشهداء اللي ذكرتهم فأكيد في في المقابل لسته قدها او اكبر او اصغر الله اعلم تحمل اسماء مسلمين ولا الضحايا كانوا مسيحيين فقط لا غير " مش ممكن طبعا " 
وعلي كل جزاء الطرفين عند الرب وبرده جزاء الحكومه والأمن عند الرب وما تقلقش ربنا رحيم وغفور وما بيسيبش حق حد واللي ليه حق هياخده بس انت أتكي علي الصبر شويه وخليك مؤمن 
ومره تانيه باقدم لك عزائي في الشهداء اللي ذكرتهم وان شاء الله كل من له حق هياخده 
ومستنيك اخي الكريم تعزيني في الضحايا المسلمين ولن أقول شهداء لان مش انا اللي هاجيبلهم حقهم  بل الرب زي ما قلت لك


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعة لو كلام عبد الفتاح صح والقسم دا مافيش للمسلمين رد فيه فأحب اقولكم انا كمان ما اخدتش بالي والله ورديت لاني افتكرت ان دا قسم للكل
فسماح لو صح كلام عبد الفتاح


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين على الموضوع والله انو اكثر من رائع


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

* في العالم يكون لكم ضيق .. و لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم *


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

> ومستنيك اخي الكريم تعزيني في الضحايا المسلمين ولن أقول شهداء لان مش انا اللي هاجيبلهم حقهم بل الرب زي ما قلت لك


ضحايا مسلمين أيه .. شوف النسبة شوف كام واحد مسيحي مات و كام واحد مسلم مات .. 
و أنت بالعقل كده .. ها تفهم .. 
و شوف كام دكان مسيحي أتدمر و كام دكان مسلم أتدمر 
و أنت برضه بالعقل كده ها تفهم


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

* و علشان ما أبقاش بقول كلام من غير أدلة .. 
خد عندك الكلام ده من موقع أخباري .. و هو نفسه في كل وكالات الأنباء 
و الأقتباس ده من الويبكيدا .. يعني موسوعة الأنترنت .. يعني مش من موقع مسيحي 
و أنا حاطط معاه اللينك للي مش مصدق .. ده غير أن الأرقام واضحة و صريحة و هي هي 
في كل مكان ... لأنها خلاص أتعرفت و مش ممكن يخبوها تاني .. 

الأقتباس : 



			حادثة الكشح عبارة عن أعمال عنف وإضطرابات وقعت في 31 ديسمبر 1999 في منطقة الكشح في جنوب مصر. أدت أعمال العنف الى مقتل 20 شخصا كان 19 منهم من أتباع الكنيسة القبطية واصيب 33 آخرون بجروح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* و متهيألي الأرقام ما بتكدبش .. مقتل 19 مسيحي و 1 مسلم .. 
ده غير الضرر الرهيييييييييب اللي حصل للمسيحيين في أرزاقهم من محال و تجارة و دكاكين .. 

من الآخر الوضع مافيهوش تأويل .. و اللي ما بيشوفش من الغربال .. يبقي و لا مؤخذة 
أعمي  *


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

لينك الكلام ده : و ممكن أجيبلك 100 لينك بنفس الأرقام لو تحب 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%AB%D8%A9_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%B4%D8%AD


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرب يدافع عنكم و أنتم تصمتون :smil13: ​*


----------



## faron525 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يا بختهم نالوا اكاليل الشهادة علي يد هؤلاء الانذال الذين لا يعرفون الله بل هم عبدة الشيطان


----------



## jim_halim (4 يناير 2007)

*  أمال راح فين الكابتن بتاع شهداء المسلمين ده ؟؟ : )) *


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

بركتهم المقدسة فالتكن معنا الى الابد امين
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## rayan (17 فبراير 2007)

اخوي اولا شكرا لك حبيبي الرب يسوع المسيح يقبل الشهداء في احضانه الرب يسوع المسيح يحبنا فالموت ليس نهايه المطاف اذا كان بمصر الي يقولون انو فيها تسامح كذا فما بالك وش بيصير لو عرفت اهلي الخليجيون اني مسيحي .!!. انا لست خايف بس والموت لا يخيفني بدرجه خوفي ان اموت وانا لم افعل امور كثيره لتمجيد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح الي مات مات وهذي هي دولنا العربيه الفاسقه بيقتلو ويشتتو ويقولن هذا ارهابي والراجل مات وشبع موت يا الله بس الشكر لك حبيبي واعلم ان المسيح معنا وان الموت ليس نهايه بل هو البدايه الفعليه شكرا لك


----------



## monlove (20 فبراير 2007)

ما اعظم الاعتراف باسمك يا الهي
بركة شفاعتهم تكون معانا امين


----------



## spider_oxxo (22 فبراير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> وهو فين السب ده هى الحقيقة بتزعل؟
> وعلى العموم لقد أكدت بكلامك أن الأسلام لا يناقش أو يحاور وأنما يقتل من يسبه بالذمه ده أصله كلام وتقولى دين سماحة /سماحة أيه ياعم اللى أنت بتقول عليه


*هي دي بقي الحقيقة من وجهة نظرك ؟!!
يبقي إحنا كمان من حقنا نقول الحقيقة من وجهة نظرنا اللي إحنا نؤمن بيها و هي إنكم علي باطل و ضلال*
*و لو متم علي كده حيبقي مصيركم جهنم و بئس المصير*
*و سيتبرأ المسيح منكم و من أفعالكم يوم القيامة و ياللعجب حين يأتي سيدنا عيسي (عليه السلام) بأمة سيدنا محمد (عليه الصلاة و السلام) ... نحن أمة التوحيد و الإسلام سنكون شهداء عليكم يوم القيامة و دليل علي كفركم بما جاء به المسيح و تحريفكم لتعاليمه و أوامره و يومها سنضحك عليكم و نكون سببا في دخولكم جهنم و بئس المصير*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*" وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطاً لِّتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَاء عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيداً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلاَّ لِنَعْلَمَ مَن يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّن يَنقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَإِن كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللّهُ وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ "*
*صدق الله العظيم*​*[البقرة : 143]*​*أظن إن الحقيقة ما تزعلش و لا إيه ؟!!*​


----------



## ماتيو (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

يوجد موقع يجرى تصويت لاكثر شخص يعتقد انه الاله

والشخص صاحب اكبر تصويت سوف تجرى له حلقه خاصه ستعرض فى جميع دول العالم

هذا هو الموقع ادخلوا ثم صوتوا للمسيح

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones689.html

اسم المسيح باللغه الاسبانيه

Jesucristo

ثم اضغط على

votar

ياليت كل من سمع هذا الرساله يصوت اكثر من مره

وايضا ينشر الموضوع فى منتديات مسيحيه اخرى

الايستحق المسيح منكم هذا


----------



## man4truth (14 مارس 2007)

*ya bakht man maat alaa esm el masseh*
_we are not afraid from killing _​


----------



## man4truth (14 مارس 2007)

*momken film elkoshh kamel ​*


----------



## monmon397 (15 مارس 2007)

ربنا ختار ودعته ولا احد يقدر منعها 
وبرده لا تعليق على اللا حصل


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



spider_oxxo قال:


> *أظن إن الحقيقة ما تزعلش و لا إيه ؟!!​*


*

اسمحلى اصححلك معلوماتك فهذه ليست الحقيقة وانما كلام الكاذب محمد وكل من يصدقه سيكون مصيره جهنم*


----------



## تونى تون (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

*يا رب ارفع غضبك عنا*


----------



## عبدربه (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

و الله العطيم حاجه تقطع القلب 

ان كان ما تقوله حقيقى و لا سبب لدى لاكذبك فقد خالف امرا مباشرا من رسولنا رسول الرحمه الذى قال من قاتل معاهدا فانى برئ منه و الذى قال ايضا من عادى ذميا فقد عادانى

لا تكره البرتقال لانك اكلت من الفاسد فالاغلب صالح 
و الدليل ان هذا حدث بهذه الصوره فى الكشح بعد 1400 سنه من دخول العرب لمصر

لو ان ديننا يامرنا بقبلكم كما زعمت اعتقد 1400 سنه فرصه سانحه للقضاء عليكم

تعازى فى كل الذين سقطوا من الابرياء من الجانبين

و اعلم يا اخى ان مثل هذا الكلام  يراد به الفتنه و الادعاء ان النصارى مصطهدين فى مصر و يجب تحرير مصر من الغزو الاسلامى كلام فى منتهى الخطوره و هو ضدكم فى المقام الاول


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



عبدربه قال:


> و اعلم يا اخى ان مثل هذا الكلام  يراد به الفتنه و الادعاء ان النصارى مصطهدين فى مصر و يجب تحرير مصر من الغزو الاسلامى كلام فى منتهى الخطوره و هو ضدكم فى المقام الاول



*ولماذا الادعاء؟؟ اليست حقيقة؟؟*


----------



## عبدربه (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

يا صديقى و ما هى مظاهر هذا الاضطهاد


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



عبدربه قال:


> يا صديقى و ما هى مظاهر هذا الاضطهاد



*المذابح, الاعتداءات على الكنائس, حظر بناء وترميم الكنائس, اعتبار الاقباط مواطنين درجة ثانية اقل من المسلمين وسلبهم الكثير من حقوقهم, قتل المبشرين او سجنهم ونفس الامر بالنسبة للمتنصرين.
ومستعد اعطيك امثلة على كل ما سبق لو تحب*


----------



## عبدربه (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

طبعا لان انا اول مره اسمع ده 

انا وانت هندخل قسم شرطه و نشوف مين يحترم و مين يتبهدل

بالنسبه للباقى من مذابح انت تعلم ان هناك من يضرب هذه الاسافين داخل مصر

و لكل من اخطاء و فى كل طائفه متعصبين

و لكن الخطوره فى هذا الكلام هل هو دعوه لتحرير مصر من الاحتلال الاسلامى 

هل هو دعوه لامريكا لتحرركم


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



عبدربه قال:


> طبعا لان انا اول مره اسمع ده
> 
> انا وانت هندخل قسم شرطه و نشوف مين يحترم و مين يتبهدل
> 
> ...



*احنا مش بنسمع احنا بنشوف باعيننا ولو انت من اسكندرية او من مصر اكيد شفت طبعا ما حدث فى محرم بك وفى العصافرة بالاسكندرية العامين الماضيين وهى لم تكن حوادث فردية لان تلك الاعتداءات شارك بها الاف المسلمين.
ثم انت تقول ان هناك متعصبين من الجانبين وانا اقول لك اتحداك تذكر اسم جماعة مسيحية واحدة متعصبة وتخبرنا ماذا فعلت,...
يعنى هل سمعت عن اقباط اعتدوا على مسجد؟؟
او اقباط قتلوا مسلمين باسم الدين؟؟
ولماذا دائما ضحايا المذابح مثل الكشح وابو قرقاص وغيرها يكونوا من المسيحيين فقط؟؟
الا يدل كل ذلك على ان الاعتداء يكون من جانبكم فقط؟

وبالمناسبة  امريكا او اى تدخل اجنبى مرفوض من جانبنا ولا علاقة لامريكا بالموضوع من الاساس*


----------



## عبدربه (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

انا اقول لك على عجل لاصلى العصر

اى اعتداء عليكم فيه مخالفه صريحه لديننا و لتعاليم نبينا

و لسنا جميعا سواسيه

ثم المتشدد  ليس فقط من يحرق و يدمر و انما صاحب الافكار المتشدده

و ان كانت كلمات او افعال تثير حفيظه بعص المسلمين فيفعلوا ما نهوا  عنه من الله و رسوله حتى فى حالات الحروب 

فالفعل بالتاكيد يكون من جانب الفئه صاحبه العدد الاكبر

و العكس صحيح؟  

اما موضوع امريكا فلا تنكر يا صديقى ان فى العام الماضى تقدم اقباط المهجر بطلب للكونجرس للتحقيق فى موضوع الاضطهاد فى مصر

 فما معنى هذا؟


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



عبدربه قال:


> اما موضوع امريكا فلا تنكر يا صديقى ان فى العام الماضى تقدم اقباط المهجر بطلب للكونجرس للتحقيق فى موضوع الاضطهاد فى مصر
> 
> فما معنى هذا؟



*معناه اننا لا نستطيع مناقشة قضية اضطهادنا بحرية فى مصر فلجأنا لمناقشتها فى الخارج*


----------



## تونى تون (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

انا عايز اسال سؤال يا جماعه همه المسلمين مش عيزين اليهود يكونو فى ارضهم ليه مش هيه ديه ارضهم 
والفتوحات الاسلاميه هيه الى خرجتهم من ارضهم زى مدخلت مصر برضه لاء وكمان دفعو للمسلمين فلوس علشان يرجعو ارضهم الى المسلمين خرجوهم منها ويقوله ارضنا هوه انتو كان مكنكم غير شبه الجزيره ولا انا عارف متفرقين ويقوله مغتصبين ده مفيش حد مغتصب غركم عنيهم حتى اتعمت من كتر الغش والسرقه وتحليل حق وارض الناس اوعو تنسو ان فى ربنا اشبعو بالارض خليها تنفعكو مش عيزنها 
واوعا حد يقولى دخلنا بالسلم او لنشر الدين هاتو الكتب التاريخ تقول انكو كنتو بتحصرو المدينه بالشهور علشان يسلمو شعار الاسلام   (  ان يعتنق الاسلام او يدفع جزيه او يحارب)
اما بالنسبه لحكايت الاتهاض زمان مكنش فيه وسائل اعلان تنقل اخبار ويعالم ايه كان بيحصل
ويريت متعيبوش على امريكا واسرائيل علشان انتو مثلهم
سمحونى على طريقتى فى الكلام بس انتو لازم تشيلو الغشوه شويه من على عنيكو


----------



## خاطىء يطلب التوبة (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

ربنا موجود


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

موضوع محزن اوى

مرسى جدا


----------



## غصن زيتون (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

موضوع فية كل شى الحزن - الالم - المرارة - 
    ويقودنا الى التمسك بالسيد المسيح ومحبتة الفائقة للبشر حيث بذل ذاتة عنا فلابد ان نبذل ارواحنا من اجل اسمة القدوس . 
                                لتكن بركتهم معنا جميعا


----------



## ghawy_111 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

الرب يباك كل المسيحيين 
وانا شايف ان الاسباب فى
ده كله ان المسحيين بقوا
بعيد عن المسيح وكمان
عن بعض واتقسموا طبقات
الاغنياء والفقراء ودول بقوا
يحتقروا دول وبدا ياخدوا من
طباع اهل العالم ونسوا ان
اجيال زمان ماقدرتش تجاهد
من غير الاتحاد فى المحبه
وده افضل مليون مره من
اتحاد المصالح ونظام خد و
هات كان الواحد مايقدرش 
يعرف الغنى من الفقير لان
الكل كان متواضع ماكنش
فيه كبرياء او غرور او تبجح
او النفخه الكدابه علشان
كده الله كان بيتمج وسط
شعبه المتواض ويده كانت 
بتعمل وبيظهر عجايبه فى
العالم والمعجزات كانت فى
الايام دى ماتتعدش لان 
المسيح يحب الشعب اللى
مايعرفش نفاق العالم لان
المسيح وهو ملك ملوك كل
الارض مااتولدش فى قصر
انما اتولد فى مزود بقر وده
علشان يعلمنا التواضع
وللاسف احنا ماعندناش 
الميزه دى وهو ده اللى خلى
دم شهداء الكشح راح هدر
لان الله شايف شعبه غير 
متواضعين يبقى ازاى ممكن
يتمجد بالعجائب وسطينا


----------



## mase7ya (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

انتوا كيف اقدرتوا تقروا كل هذا ؟!!!
:ranting::smil13:
شو هالوحشية هاى 
كتير بشعة هاى المدبحة 
قريت وياريتنى ماقريت 
انا فعلا اضايقت كتير

وما اقدرت اكمل :a82:


----------



## king (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

ربنا يتصرف فيهم


----------



## انا للرب (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

يا اخوتي واخواتي  
ان المسلمين  سيف الشيطان اليمين 
الذي عليه دماء احبائنا الويل لكم يا قتله الويل لكم يا وحوش الارض المفترسه
الويل لكم  حين  يشرق مور الرب علينا 
 بماذا ستتحججون واي عذرا لكم  لقد قتلتم وزنيتم وسرقتم وبكاذيب تلفقتم
 اي عذر لكم حين يقوم الراعي بجمع الخراف 
ماذا ستقولون محمد لا حمزها  لا  علي بن ابي طالب لا الحسين لا بفاطمه وخديجه  لا
وخالد ابن الوليد لا بل هل سيشفعون لكم  عند الحبيب يسوع المسيح

ويلكم ويلكم يا كل الاسلام  لانكم في اتون جهنم  تسكنون الى الابد الابدين

يارب انت كل ما لنا ونحن بوعدك منتظرون


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



انا للرب قال:


> يا اخوتي واخواتي
> ان المسلمين  سيف الشيطان اليمين
> الذي عليه دماء احبائنا الويل لكم يا قتله الويل لكم يا وحوش الارض المفترسه
> الويل لكم  حين  يشرق مور الرب علينا
> ...



نحن لا نحتاج لشفاعة عند الحبيب يسوع المسيح نحن نحترم ونقدر ونؤمن ونحب المسيح بن مريم ولكن لسنا بحاجه لشفاعته ولا لشفاعة اي شخص ممن تفضلت انت بذكرهم سوي الحبيب المصطفي خير خلق الله واشرفهم واعلاهم منزلة عند رب العالمين شفاعة نبينا محمد فقط هي ما يهمنا وهي وحدها كفيلة بان ننال الرحمة والجنة ان كنا من أهل شفاعته ولسوف نري من منا سوف يلقي في الآتون المشتعل نحن أم انتم لكن للأسف انت لن تعلم النتيجه الا حين تلقي في الاتون وعندها لن يكون امامك مفر من الاستقرار في الاتون وتخليدك فيه


----------



## in_god_i_trust (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

لماذا نحزن علي هولاء الشهداء
تالموا لدقائق
ولكن النعيم ابدي
اماالجناة ,,فنعيمهم دنيوي لسنين قليلية جدا
و عذابهم ابدي


----------



## in_god_i_trust (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*



elsadawey2 قال:


> ملحوظه*** الشتيمه وجها لوجه شجاعه ...في التليفون وقاحه ... في الانترنت جبن ونداله


:59:الشتيمه عمرها ما كانت شجاعة
لكنها دائما سوء تربية
و يا ريت بلاش فلسفة فارغة


----------



## Michael (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*


*فيديو من الكشح-الأهالى يصفون ما تعرضوا له من تعذيب وإرهاب*​


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كى لا ننسى-شاعد عيان من الكشح*

بصراحة مش عرفة اقول ايه 
المسيح يرحم اولاده من الى بيحصلهم واكيد حيكافؤ الشهداء دول فى ملكوته وحيجازى المسلمين على الى بيعملوه وده طبعا مش غريب عليهم ماهى دى طريقتهم من ساعة احتلاهم لمصر وغيرها ولغاية دلؤتى
  ربنا موجود ويرحمنا ويحمى اولاده


----------

